# New Agility Class - "Time 2 Beat" Titling Class



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

Here is a press release about a new agility class called "Time 2 Beat". 

American Kennel Club - Agility &apos;Time 2 Beat&apos; Titling Class Launches

Additional information can be found in the regulations (starting on page 75):

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REAGIL.pdf


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks SO MUCH for posting this! 

Be interesting how well this goes. The fast dogs are going to love it...


----------

